# De Vlietlanden



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. August 2015)

Moin,

wir sind ab Ende nächster Woche für 14 Tage im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden. Nachdem ich infolge einer Schwerbehinderung nur noch eingeschränkt mobil bin, gehören Wanderungen, Klettern, Bootfahren etc. in meinem Leben der Vergangenheit an. Dennoch hoffe ich, am Reiseziel das zu finden, was mit jetzt 2Jahre lang gefehlt hat:  

Blick auf das Wasser - abtauchende Pose - Adrenalinanstieg 

Über das Hechtangeln findet man Im I-Net eine ganze Menge; weniger jedoch zu den übrigen Fischen. Hat jemand Tipps (Weißfisch, Aal etc.)? Ortsspezifische Besonderheiten? Bevorzugte Köder? Was sollte man nicht vergessen? 
Danke für Eure Mithilfe!#h


----------



## Bronni (21. August 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRKqH6sX6Hs

Hi,
hier ein etwas älterer Bericht von Jan Eggers aus Holland.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Aal muss ganzjährig zurück gesetzt werden, Karpfen gibt es auch, Brasen in echter Klodeckelgröße und natürlich Rotfedern, Rotaugen , Giebel, Güster und Co.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. August 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Sch...! Kein Aal? |rolleyes
Hätte ich mich mal besser früher informiert! Danke!#h


----------



## Elfchen_19 (24. August 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Viel Spaß bei der Klodeckel-Jagd lieber Herbert - erholt Euch gut und habt bitte eine tolle Zeit :m:m!!

 Herzliche Grüße aus der Eifel an Euch zwei/drei |kopfkrat|supergri und "wel thuis" (wie die Holländer sagen)

 Eddy


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (25. August 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei der Klodeckel-Jagd lieber Herbert - erholt Euch gut und habt bitte eine tolle Zeit :m:m!!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße aus der Eifel an Euch zwei/drei |kopfkrat|supergri und "wel thuis" (wie die Holländer sagen)
> 
> Eddy



Grazias mein Juter!

Schauen wir mal, was es dort so alles zum Zupfen gibt! Wir fahren zu viert plus 2 Hunde. Haben 2 Häuser gemietet, damit die Hunde auch genug Auslauf haben.


----------



## Checco (2. September 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Viele Bresen gibt es da, wenn du auf Bresen stehst schöne grosse.
Eigentlich war ich immer nur zum Hecht fischen da...


----------



## Daserge (25. September 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

und wie ist es gelaufen? 

Wir fahren im November wieder wie jedes jahr nach Vlietlanden.

Es dürfen auch gerne andere berichten die evtl. dieses jahr schon da waren.


----------



## Maverick1387 (29. September 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Mich würde auch interessieren wie's war...

Wir fahren Mitte Oktober für ein langes Wochenende (zum 2. Mal) hin. 
Werde dann gerne berichten, wenn's denn was zu berichten gibt


----------



## Haesel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Ich fahre morgen....mal sehen was geht.....im Park selber wird es mau sein....


----------



## Maverick1387 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Na dann Petri Heil!
Und lass mal hören wie es war  
Wir haben uns fest vorgenommen dieses mal das Seminar von Frans Hendriks mit zu nehmen... der wird bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Tipp haben.


----------



## Haesel (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Im Park ging gar nichts und ausserhalb und nix. Hier merkt man mittlerweile den Fischdruck....Hier fahren auch Schleppboote im Minutentakt. Etwas ausserhalb in einem Graben konnte ich aber ein paar Brassen, Rotfedern und Barsche an Land ziehen. Alles auf klassische Köder (Maden, Wurm etc.) Schönster Fang, wenn auch per Zufall war ein 70cm Aal (ja ich weiß das es nicht erlaubt ist, habe ja auch nicht explizit darauf geangelt).


----------



## Daniel1983 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Dieses Gebiet ist tot gefischt aber vom übelsten! Seit echt gewarnt macht einen großen Bogen um dieses Gebiet! Holland hat viel schönere Ecken zu bieten....


----------



## Checco (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Ich war letztes Jahr im November da, Fische waren schon da aber ins Boot sind die nicht gesprungen.
Ich habe da oben (war schhon öfter da) die Erfahrung gemacht das ich mehr fange wenn ich zu Fuß los bin als mit dem Boot.
Es gibt bessere Ecken in den Niederlanden, ist schon sehr überlaufen.
Mir gefiel die Ecke gegenüber bei Lemmer z.b sehr gut und nicht so überlaufen...


----------



## Daserge (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Wir fahren auch seit 6 jahren dahin. Klar ist der Angeldruck enorm aber es geht ja nicht immer nur um viele Fische. Wir sind mit 8 Leuten da und werden mit oder ohne Hecht viel Spass haben. Die region ist einfach schön!

Letztes Jahr haben wir allerdings ganz gut gefangen auch vom Boot. 

Kommt halt auch immer auf die Bedingungen an und eine gewisse Gewässerkenntniss. Haben zum Beispiel alle unsere Fische im letzten Jahr an 3 Stellen gefangen.
Heisst wenn man die Fische einmal gefunden hat beissen sie auch.

Was Checco sagt stimmt aber auch vom Ufer kann man mehr fangen, weil man da hat die Möglichkeit hat ein paar Spots anzufahren die einen nicht so hohen Angeldruck haben.

Dieses Jahr werde ich ein paar Spots direktr an der Autobahn testen. Denke nicht dass sich allzu viele Leute dort hinstellen.


Und wie sagt der Holländer immer : "Snoeken is zoeken"


----------



## Maverick1387 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

So, wir (6 Mann) sind jetzt auch wieder aus De Vlietlanden zurück.
Leider ohne wirklichen Erfolg. Die ganze Gegend platzt vor Weißfisch, dementsprechend satt sind die Hechte. 
Köderfische zu fangen war überhaupt kein Problem und der erste (!) Wurf von unserem Steg im Park wurde direkt zum Barsch.

Ein Hecht ließ sich zum Biss auf einen unserer selbstgebauten Jerks verleiten, das wars auch schon.
Andere Angler hatten mäßigen Erfolg mit totem Köderfisch und viiieeel Geduld. 
Wir haben's hauptsächlich vom Boot mit unseren Jerks, Spinnern und Wobblern versucht. Wenig geschleppt, eher gezielt Stellen angefahren und Anker geworfen. Dabei dann 1x Köderfisch + 1x Spinnen...

Man kann nicht sagen, wir hätten es nicht versucht  

Schön war's, aber für's nächste Jahr wahrscheinlich doch mal wo anders hin.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Jetzt haltet mich für unverbesserlich aber, ich fahr da immer wieder hin. Das Gerede von überfischt ist auch schon seit Jahren im Umlauf aber diejenigen, die die Gegend kennen, fangen immer noch ihre Fische. Auch vom Boot aus. Die Kunst ist, Köder zu nutzen, die nicht jeder nutzt und auch vor Übergrößen (20cm +) nicht zurück zu schrecken. Klar, vom Boot aus benötigt man schon ordentliches Gerät, um diese Köder zu schleppen aber vom Ufer aus sind die kaum zu werfen.

Trotzdem, es werden immer noch Hechte in ordentlichen Größen gefangen, einfach mal bei Facebook nachschauen.


----------



## Daserge (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

wir fahren auch Jahr für jahr und haben mittlerweile auch einen gewissen erfahrungsschatz der uns unsere Fische bringt.

Und mal ehrlich gesagt soviel Wasser wie dort ist, dass kann man gar nicht überfischen.

kleiner Nachtrag : man muss auch mal Strecke machen. Unsere Fänge im näheren Umkreis des Parks halten sich auch in Grenzen. Wir handhaben es so, dass wir erstmal ne Stunde minimum vom Park wegfahren mim Boot bevor wir richtig fischen.

Und im letzten Jahr war es oft so dass wir an einem Spot (Brücke, EInmündung, usw.) 15 -20 mal vorbei mussten bis sich der Esox zum Biss überreden lassen hat.

Und glaubt mir es stehn da soviele Hechte (dank C&R) man muss sie nur lange genug ärgern.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Ich war vor ca.15 Jahren dort, allerdings nicht in Vlietlanden, sondern in einem Ferienpark in der Nähe.(Het Grootslag, Haus mit rauhwassertauglichem Boot)
Drei Wochen lang mit meiner damals 10 jährigen Tochter.
Die Region ist erstklassig für Familienurlaube mit vielfältigen Freizeitmöglichkeiten, aber günstig ist anders, für das gleiche Geld hätte ich auch zwei Wochen nach Kanada gehen können!
Aber die Holländer sind schon ein klasse Volk!
Priorität war eben meine Tochter und die Angelei lief nur nebenher, bei unseren zahlreichen Bootstouren.


> Die Kunst ist, Köder zu nutzen, die nicht jeder nutzt und  auch vor Übergrößen (20cm +) nicht zurück zu schrecken. Klar, vom Boot  aus benötigt man schon ordentliches Gerät, um diese Köder zu schleppen  aber vom Ufer aus sind die kaum zu werfen.


Genau so ist es mir dann auch gelungen ein paar (wenige)Hechte zu fangen.
An meinem heimischen Baggersee wäre in der Zeit deutlich mehr drin gewesen!
Ich war aber dennoch zufrieden, weil ja Angeln nur Nebensache sein sollte.
So nun zum negativen; die Gewässer sind alle total überdüngt, sehr gut für jeden an den Entengrützegräben rund um die Gewächshäuser zu erkennen.
Das Ijsselmeer ist im Spätsommer regelmäßig eine trübe, grüne und stinkende Algenbrühe und wohl kurz vorm Umkippen!
Der Hauptgrund für das ortsübliche C&R von Hechten ist, dass man ohne die Raubfische als Regulator in ausreichender Menge, wahrscheinlich die "Drecksgräben" auf dem Rücken der Weißfische überqueren könnte.

Mein Fazit, ich würde da wieder hinfahren, für einen Familienurlaub, zum ernsthaften (Raubfisch) Angeln aber andere Ziele wählen.

Jürgen


----------



## Daserge (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Also wir finden es günstig.

Kommt aber auch immer auf die jahreszeit an. Ab November kosten die Bungalows halt nur noch einen Bruchteil von dem was in der hausptsaison zu zahlen ist.

Gut für eine ernsthafte Raubfischtour ist es sicherlich nicht das beste Ziel. Aber wir z.B. sind mit 8 mann vor Ort und da geht es  halt nicht nur ums Angeln. 
Es ist halt eine gute Mischung aus Spass haben (abschalten von Familie und JOb)und fischen.


----------



## Checco (6. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Irgendwie zieht es mich immer wieder da oben hin, warum auch immer, kann ja so schlecht dann auch nicht sein 
 Mein größter Polderhecht hatte knapp 90 cm und Zander 73cm. Für so schmale Gewässer finde ich das in Ordnung.


----------



## Daserge (10. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

ja es ist einfach schön dort oben.

Wir konnten 8 Hechte überlisten und einige sind uns leider im Drill ausgestiegen.

Insgesamt war es ehr zäh was wohl auch mit dem warmen Wetter und der enormen Menge an Futterfisch zu tun hat.


----------



## Püttich (23. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Im letzten Jahr (Ende November) war ich für ein paar Tage mal wieder in der Ecke. Die Fischerei war im Vergleich zu früher überraschend gut. Da auch sehr wenige Angler zu sehen waren, hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Angeldruck abgenommen hat. Aber auch das Wetter war sehr entscheidend: Bei Wind waren die Hechte schon recht gallig und am nächsten windstillen Tag gabs außer ein paar Nachläufern und Anstubsern nix. Wie hier bereits schon erwähnt wurde, sind außergewöhnliche Köder im Vorteil und die bekannten "Hotspots" sollte man gleich links liegen lassen.
 Am Donnerstag geht es wieder in den Bereich. Ich hoffe, dass sich der viele Regen nicht zu nachteilig auf die Fischerei ausgewirkt hat.


----------



## Daserge (24. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

wollte auch am Wochenden nochmal nach Nord-Holland. Aber ich habe mehr angst vor dem Wind als vor dem Regen. Es sollen um die 45km/h Wind sein.

Das ist schon ne Menge

Was meint ihr kann man bei dem Wind noch sinnvoll fischen?


----------



## shafty262 (24. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Jiggen bestimmt nicht. Aber normale Köder zum einleiern fisch ich bei jedem Wetter[emoji1] .


----------



## Püttich (24. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Ne, vor Regen selbst habe ich keine Angst - gute Klamotten vorausgesetzt. Vor einigen Jahren war aber auch so eine regenreiche Zeit. Das Wasser war vielfach extrem trüb und wegen dem ständigen Pumpen hatten viele Gräben eine mächtige Strömung drauf. Die Hechte fanden das jedenfalls nicht gerade gut.

 45 km/h finde ich absolut optimal und wärmer soll es auch wieder werden. Meinen ersten und einzigen noordholländischen Metrigen gab´s bei Windstärke 9 (bis 100 km/h).


----------



## Checco (24. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Der kam bei Windstärke 9 aber entgegen geflogen, oder...:a


----------



## Püttich (25. November 2015)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Klar, Du weist doch was für Wahnsinns wilde Kämpfer die holländischen Hechte sind :q


----------

